# Jump Schooling Ideas in a 20 x 40 arena?



## kit279 (3 March 2009)

I've been trying to do a bit of jump schooling but only have a 20 x 40 arena so a bit tight for space.  Does anyone have any suggestions for what to do?  At the moment I'm just jumping one or two fences over and over again which isn't ideal!


----------



## AutumnRose (3 March 2009)

We have a 20x40 amd i'm often jumping withough anyone to put up jumps etc.
I've founda  really useful exercise is to set up 4 fences - each with one end at x and the other end pointing to K,F,H,M. Does that make sense? I put one as a cross pole, one small upright, one bigger upright and an oxer. You can do loads without getting off to change them and run lots together in different combinations etc. I also try to make them all jumpable from both directions which gives you even more options.

Another similar exercise is to have the same 4 fences as above (so 1 cross, 2 uprights and an oxer etc), across the middle from B to E thike this  / \ / \ but at less of an angle than that again gives you loads of options and combinations....

I'll think of some more too....


----------



## angela_l_b (3 March 2009)

I like the ideas in the last thread. Something else I do is set up a sort of staggered diamond pattern in the middle but with enough space between the fences to get through. This way you can have two which are enough in line for a double, but can also jump them separately - you have to decide mentally in advance which way you are going, and get your steering precise! I will try to draw it below, not sure if it will work... you can do diagonally across two in a double, or just jump one and keep turning and doing others in combination. If you have a nippy horse and enough jumps, you can also open it out to have 5 or 6 jumps in an open ring. 

The pics below have come out a bit squashed - imagine them wider and with more space in between!



                       /   \

                       \   /



                           __

                       /         \

                       \         /
                           __


----------



## Jul (3 March 2009)

Was going to suggest very similar to above, but using a + shape with 4 (small) fences. Then you do loops like petals so eg start up over the right arm, turn right and loop back to jump the top arm right to left, turn right and loop back to jump down over the left arm etc etc. Surprisingly difficult!

Another one that I like, but you probably already do is 2 decent fences on a 20m circle (either side). Just keep cantering round the circle, it's great for rhythm, altering stride length etc.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (3 March 2009)

go on 'Horse Hero' and watch the couple of videos on jumping with Harry Meade. I've tried out both these exercises at home and they are really great!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (3 March 2009)

I did this one (see link) in our 20x40 it's great for control, and if you set it in a little from the right hand long side track you could set up a grid down that long side too. The exercise can be jumped from both reins too. So if you set up a grid of 3 fences, and jumped the other 2 jumps from both directions you could do 7 jumps in succession. Does that make sense?...

SJ EXERCISE
http://www.gifthorseeventing.co.uk/1/post/2009/02/friday-lesson-and-bitting-solutions.html


----------



## kerilli (3 March 2009)

treble across the diagonal, parallel across other diagonal, upright or 2 down 1 long side, 1 fence down other long side, then you can make this into a course, esp if you build the fences so you can jump them from both ways.


----------



## Gamebird (3 March 2009)

Always build everything so that you can jump from both directions.

One of my favourites os a treble of 3 uprights all on a one stride distance. Can be jumped in either direction as a treble. You can angle any single element and jump it on its own or you can jump the first element on an angle, loop round the second and back in to angle the third. It's harder than it looks and really fixes the steering. You have to learn to do it without just yanking the rein to pull them back in.


----------



## clockwork (3 March 2009)

Jumping on a 20m circle is always good training....its not that exciting but starting with canter poles at 12, 3 , 6 &amp; 9 (if you know what I mean) you can practice striding, straightness and balance. Turn then into jumps one by one (big X poles are more difficult that uprights)and you'll be suprised (well I am!) how hard it is to jump 4 on a circle properly!

We only have a 20x40 as well I find I either concentrate on height/width and only have a few jumps out or technique in which case I keep them all at &gt;2.6ft and can fit more in. Try building different types of fence to vary your interest...skinnys, corners etc.


----------



## flyingfeet (3 March 2009)

If I want to be able to do lateral work too I build this with 9 jumps:


<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>        
                A


F               /             K
                \
                /     
B              \\             E
                /    
                \
M              //             H
                \           
               /             

.
               C 

</pre><hr />


----------



## TableDancer (3 March 2009)

I'm with GB about the treble on the centre line but I build the middle element as an oxer. Each element can be jumped independently on the angle, or all together 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Some good exercises in this thread, but my brain is aching trying to work out what the diagrams mean


----------

